# Mirroring iOS device to TV



## Gmarczewski (Oct 15, 2019)

I have over 100 hobby videos on my iPhone. Age has limited my vision. I would like to watch the videos on my big screen TV

Is there a plug and play device that will allow me to mirror all of my iPhone content

Thank you


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

It certainly depends on which kind of tv you have. And also on the IOS on your phone.
If you don't have a so-called smart tv it'll be difficult. Do you have a different device you can transfer the videos to, like a laptop or desktop?


----------



## alzaa (Nov 29, 2019)

you can buy google dongle for connecting with tv and iphone via wifi by dongle share and you can watch your iphone in the tv or if your tv smart in case have any android phone , its support with smart tv , transfer with android device .


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

An Apple TV device connected to your TV should work.
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204289


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If none of that works.....you can go the long way about it, if you have a PC.

Go to iCloud.com and view log in with your phone credentials. Once in, find and then download media. From there you can watch on your PC. From there burn it to a DVD to watch on a DVD player.


----------



## Gmarczewski (Oct 15, 2019)

Fireflycph said:


> It certainly depends on which kind of tv you have. And also on the IOS on your phone.
> If you don't have a so-called smart tv it'll be difficult. Do you have a different device you can transfer the videos to, like a laptop or desktop?


Thank you. I appreciated what you do for all of us


----------



## Gmarczewski (Oct 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> If none of that works.....you can go the long way about it, if you have a PC.
> 
> Go to iCloud.com and view log in with your phone credentials. Once in, find and then download media. From there you can watch on your PC. From there burn it to a DVD to watch on a DVD player.


Thank you !!!!!


----------

